# One HD DVR, two HD TVs



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

I just purchased a second HDTV which has me wondering... 

I have a 625 now, but plan to purchase a 942 or 962 (when it releases). The 942 says it supports 1 HDTV and has SDTV output(s). My question is this: Is there a way to own a single HD DVR/receiver and watch HD content, either recorded or live, on either of the two HD TVs.

For what it's worth, the two TVs are right on top of each other, separated by a floor.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Sure you will have to watch the same show on both but it can be done. One HDtv will be hooked up dvi or hdmi, the other will be hooked up component. You can either hook up one analog audio/ and one digital or get splitters for the analog (both analog audio) or splitter for optical (yes they make them) for surround sound in both locations. Or you could say run component video and left right analog audio to your second hdtv and get your audio for your primary tv through HDMI or optical if you have a receiver in tv one location. Like i said before both tvs will use the same output so they will share the same tv show.

Also possible to use component output through distribution amp to both or more tvs......

Jon


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

In general though, the 942 is designed for one HD box and one SD box in dual mode. I got an 811 with my 942 because of this, but no help on the recording for the second box in HD.

Rasheed


----------

